
Mapping China's Tech Giants (By Australian) - twno1
https://chinatechmap.aspi.org.au/
======
twno1
This research publish on April. They also have executive summary to explain
how they make this map / report. [https://www.aspi.org.au/report/mapping-
chinas-tech-giants](https://www.aspi.org.au/report/mapping-chinas-tech-giants)

------
w33nd0x
Wow this is a cool map, very interesting!

